# cyclic redundancy error on new SD card



## whitehound

I have bought a friend of mine an Android phone (2nd hand HTC A8181) for Christmas. He's not very tech savvy and doesn't have regular access to a computer, so I'm trying to get everything set up for him as far as possible in advance.

His current phone, not an Android, does have a memory card in it but that card is too big to fit the Android. I've bought him a card reader (in this case a USB-stick with assorted slots in the side), and a 32gb Micro SD card to fit the Android. The card reader can supposedly handle 32gb.

My intention was that he should get access to a PC, maybe in the local library. and then use the card reader to copy files of his existing memory card onto the PC and then back onto the Micro SD. However, I'm having a lot of trouble with the Micro SD card.

It appears to format OK if I put it into the phone, but when I put it in the card reader my PC (on Win7) can only half see it. When freshly inserted a dialogue box comes up to talk me through formatting it but it doesn't work and ends with an error message telling me to check that it isn't write-protected It certainly shouldn't be: the card adapter is unlocked, I've cleared the readonly attribute in diskpart and I've run a "take ownership" program on it.

In the Windows Explorer file tree it says the removable drive (the card reader) has no disk in it. If I look at it in Disk Management it shows up correctly as a 32gb "disk" but as unallocated, and when I try to run through the "New Simple Volume" process I end up getting a "cyclic redundancy check" error. I get the same problem if I try "create partition primary" in diskpart. Its properties on the Volume tag under Disk Management say it has a Master Boot Record partition-style and 32gb of unallocated space.

Do youse know any way of making this card accessible under Windows? If not, is it likely that it really will work in the Android phone, despite all the errors it produces under windows, and if so will my friend be able to copy data from his existing card onto the Micro SD while it is in situ in the phone - and if so, how?


----------



## Macboatmaster

In view of this


> He's not very tech savvy


Do you think he is going to be able to accomplish this


> My intention was that he should get access to a PC, maybe in the local library. and then use the card reader to copy files of his existing memory card onto the PC and then back onto the Micro SD.


I presume you are not in a position to do the job for him

Providing his old phone will connect to a computer he does not require the card reader
He connects the phone
the storage on the SC card will be seen
He copies that to the computer
He disconnects that phone and connects the HT you have bought him = presuming you have the phone to USB lead
and copies the data to the SD card

Re the SD card you have bought him most devices use FAT format
use this procedure in diskpart
with the SD card connected

go windows button
type in search
cmd
when it appears above as command prompt - right click that and click run as admin
when the cmd window opens it must be headed
Administrator Command prompt
and not just
Command Prompt
at the prompt type
*diskpart*
and press enter

then when diskpart is loaded type
*list disk*
press enter
note the number allocated to the flash pen
then type
*select disk n*
press enter
where n = the number displayed
the response should be that
disk n is now the selected disk

then type
*clean *
press enter
NOTE there is NO second chance make certain you have SD card selected

the response should be that
diskpart succeeded in cleaning the disk

now type
*create partition primary*
press enter

the response should be diskpart succeeded in creating partition

now type
*format fs=fat32 quick*

press enter

it should report successfully formatted
now type
*exit*
press enter
the cmd window will close

reboot the computer and go to computer
is the drive now seen


----------



## whitehound

Yeah, I think he'll be able to manage it. I can't do it for him, unless I get him to post his pre-existing memory card to me - I'm in Livingston and he's in Harrogate.

I've already tried the diskpart thing several times, but when I try to do clean I get "DiskPart has encountered an error: Data error (cyclic redundancy check). Se the System Event Log for more information." and the same for create partition primary.

I've just run it again and then checked the Event Log and it says it has a bad block. But the thing is brand new and it *seems* to run OK inside the phone (or at least doesn't generate an error) so I'm not sure I believe that.

I've tried to run chkdsk on it, but I just get "The type of the file system is RAW. CHKDSK is not available for RAW drives."

Do you think the card really is knackered? If it is I have to send away for another and may not get the whole lot to my friend in time for Christmas.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Please bear in mind that I do not know your level of knowledge
and although you mentioned diskpart you did not of course explain the diskpart cmds you had used
apart from create primary partition

I do not mean that you should have done, for one moment, but create primary partition will not work until clean has been used
when you enter diskpart on admin cmd prompt and type list disk
what does it list for the details of the sd card

then having selected that disk
what does it return when you type
list partition


----------



## Macboatmaster

I am signing off I am in UK
This screenshot may help you








I will continue when I return about 1600
I suspect the problem is the changes you have made in diskpart
unless you are familiar with disport it can cause all manner of problems

Very unusual for an SD card to have a read only attribute UNLESS it is in an adapter being a microSD in a card reader that does not itself take a microSD
and the adapter has a lock - the small slide on the side of the adpater


----------



## whitehound

Thanks. I used to be a programmer for the NHS, but my speciality was designing elaborate data-processing systems using FoxPro, and I'm only middling on hardware.

List Disk describes the SD card as Disk 2, Online, Size and Free both 31 GB, no other info. List partition for disk 2 says "There are no partitions on this disk to show."


----------



## whitehound

I'm in the UK too. I haven't made any changes to diskpart, and I've been getting the same errors right from first use.

I've tried the Micro SD card in the card reader both in a designated micro slot and in an adapter. It seems to see it better when it's in the adapter - which is definitely set to unlocked. When I say it sees it better I just mean it correctly shows its size as 31gb - iirc when I put it in the micro slot it showed up as 0gb.


----------



## Macboatmaster

and what does detail volume show as per my screenshot


----------



## whitehound

List volume shows it as a removable drive, size 0 B, status Unusable.

Detail volume shows size and free space as 31Gb. All the listed characteristics show the answer "No" aside from Volume Capacity and Volume Free Space, which are both "0 B".


----------



## Macboatmaster

when status is unusable

then
*assign letter*
and
then
*create partition primary
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc766465(v=ws.10).aspx*

may get you out of this , if not I cannot help further, I suspect the SD card itself or the card reader is the cause
See if it will accept on another card
or indeed as I suggested in my first reply


> Providing his old phone will connect to a computer he does not require the card reader
> He connects the phone
> the storage on the SC card will be seen
> He copies that to the computer
> He disconnects that phone and connects the HT you have bought him = presuming you have the phone to USB lead
> and copies the data to the SD card


----------



## whitehound

Sorry, for some reason I didn't get a notification of your last comment so I've only just seen it. It's starting to look very much as if the fault lies with my PC. I bought another memory card - a Sandisk - but I'm getting the same errors from it, and furthermore my PC is refusing to register my own 'phone (connected by cable) as a removable disk and let me transfer photographs off it, even though I was able to do so the last time I tried this, a few months ago. The HTC Sync programme isn't seeing my phone either - it says no device is connected.

It looks as though for some reason my PC - currently running Win7 - no longer talks to Micro SD cards, even though it did in September.


----------



## Macboatmaster

send me the spec of the computer from here please

http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe


----------



## whitehound

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Professional, Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU G2020 @ 2.90GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 58 Stepping 9
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 8085 Mb
Graphics Card: Intel(R) HD Graphics, -1984 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 953639 MB, Free - 802653 MB; E: Total - 1907721 MB, Free - 1579336 MB;
Motherboard: Gigabyte Technology Co., Ltd., H61M-DS2 DVI
Antivirus: AVG AntiVirus Free Edition 2015, Updated and Enabled


I trawled the net and this problem seems to have been happening occasionally with Win7 for years but there's been a sudden spate of complaints just in the last few weeks, so it may be something to do with a November update. Nobody seems to have found a solution yet, so if you can you'll be a hero.


----------

